# Pannel wipe alternatives



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I got myself some detailing products to correct polish and seal my car and wheels this weekend. However I wanted some Gtechniq - Panel Wipe or GYEON - Q2M Prep and the usual places I buy from were out of stock at the time except for massive quantities. Last time I sealed my wheels I was very unimpressed with the results but now believe it was down to my bad prep and not using a panel wipe before applying the wheel armour.

So can anyone recommend an alternative panel wipe to Gtechniq or Gyeon that will do that same thing. I'm close to www.shopnshine.co.uk so would need it to be instock with them. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> I got myself some detailing products to correct polish and seal my car and wheels this weekend. However I wanted some Gtechniq - Panel Wipe or GYEON - Q2M Prep and the usual places I buy from were out of stock at the time except for massive quantities. Last time I sealed my wheels I was very unimpressed with the results but now believe it was down to my bad prep and not using a panel wipe before applying the wheel armour.
> 
> So can anyone recommend an alternative panel wipe to Gtechniq or Gyeon that will do that same thing. I'm close to www.shopnshine.co.uk so would need it to be instock with them. Thanks for any advice.


Upol panel wipe is great and you can get that from a lot of places

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Would something like this work for my alloys post polish to prep for GYEON - Q2 Rim Coating?

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...eparation/halfords-paint-preparation-wipes-x5


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/201535503206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ideally need something I can get from Halfords or B&Q etc.


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> Ideally need something I can get from Halfords or B&Q etc.


You can get upol panel wipe from motor save

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Would something like this work for my alloys post polish to prep for GYEON - Q2 Rim Coating?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...eparation/halfords-paint-preparation-wipes-x5


Yes. I've used them on paint before prior to coating. Get a few packs as they flash off very quickly.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Ideally need something I can get from Halfords or B&Q etc.


Most motor factors sell panel wipe.

Eurocarparts near you?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to a bodyshop or auto paints shop and ask them for some panel wipe. It completely cleans the surface prior to painting so its perfect prior to a coating.


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

Good advice from waqasr - surfaces need to be thoroughly degreased before painting, especially silicone, which causes 'eyes' in the paint.

In comparison, a lot of products sold as "panel wipe" for valets and hobbyist detailers are nowhere near strong enough solvents to be used as prep for a ceramic-type coating, or even for Fusso.

IPA is definitely out


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

Danny33232 said:


> Upol panel wipe is great and you can get that from a lot of places
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thuis


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Upol is used by trade and enthusiasts alike - 5 litre tin costs less than £20 delivered ( probably stocked eurocarparts?)


----------



## ZoM_Head (Aug 6, 2017)

Why don't you pick up some IPA and go 50-50 with diluted water?


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

ZoM_Head said:


> Why don't you pick up some IPA and go 50-50 with diluted water?


How do you dilute water :lol: 
Not strong enough, panel wipe is the way to go :thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I just mix IPA with water and Koch Chemie Fleckenwasser (Fw contains IPA already, so I'm basically just diluting it up with IPA and water).


----------

